# Mercedes faux leather ??



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Does any have experience with Mercs fake leather?
I’m looking for a product to protect it. 
I have Dodos leather sealant but I believe this is not suitable. 

Gonz.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I just used Aerospace 303 on my old A45


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Jon_H said:


> I just used Aerospace 303 on my old A45


Was that fake leather tho ?

Gonz.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

Indeed it was,technically.I think comes under the 'plastic' genres


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Jon_H said:


> Indeed it was,technically.I think comes under the 'plastic' genres


Did it alter the appearance or just leave protection. ?

Gonz.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

Well,it used to come up all fine and dandy.Essentially the material is a plastic product and didn't look any worse from the day I bought to the day I sold it 3 years later....2nd worst car I have ever owned,but that's another story


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol love the mercedes artico man made leather. Can’t believe they have the cheek to call it that. It’s VINYL pure and simple. :lol:


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> Lol love the mercedes artico man made leather. Can't believe they have the cheek to call it that. It's VINYL pure and simple. :lol:


Now I certainly ain't being no Hippy here,but how can a perfectly good leather substitute do any harm?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Jon_H said:


> Now I certainly ain't being no Hippy here,but how can a perfectly good leather substitute do any harm?


Not against a leather substitute, but call it what it is. Calling it man made leather is designed to deceive. Leather is the hide of cow, man cannot "make it" from synthetic material.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I just use leather wipes every month or two.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

I use ultima interior schampoo now and then to get back that
New feel in my E class


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I had full perforated artico leather (basically plastic leather) in my E350 coupe and used dr leather wipes and they always left a very nice matt finish and lifted a lot of dirt off.. plus I didn’t have to use many wipes each time so wasn’t fussed about protecting the artico as Mercedes used it cos it was obviously cheaper and more rugged in the long run.. my seats looked like new on the 6 year old car at the time..


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Dr Leather Dye Block or Gtechniq L1 both work fine - both used on a chauffeuring companies Mercedes fleet that I look after.

cheers

Chris


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Gtechniq 1L was recommended for synthetic leather on my previous car. Left the side bolsters with the same Matt finish it came out the factory with. Cheap as chips for a small bottle which will easily do the interior several times.

I have now used it on real leather Jag seats and it went on really easily and again zero added shine or slippy feel. Best thing for me is it’s okay to use the car as soon as it’s dry. Unlike some other products that recommend 12hours or more.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, I’ve had confirmation from Dodo that their supernatural leather sealant will work on the faux leather which is great as I have this product. 


Gonz.


----------

